# Forum > Humanmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten (Examensforen) > Vorklinik / Physikum (1.-4. Sem.) >  Tag 1 Neu A2, B30 - wird gendert

## MEDI-LEARN

Die richtige Lsung ist B, im nchsten update wird die Lsung ausgebessert...

----------

